
Building Rust - wglb
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/10/24/building-rust.html
======
pcwalton
Note that we're planning to make LLVM a git submodule, and most of the strange
LLVM configure flags will go away with the x86-64 port (which is due to land
Real Soon Now). So this will become significantly easier.

